# 5   02
2- , ..      ?

                    ,            ?

----------


## mvf

IMHO  .  1-    "4".

 .

----------

,    5   02   4 ,              +?           080  ?
    1 (1.1)   070-080 ,    02   200,230,271,281          ?

----------


## mvf

> +?


  +    .



> 080  ?


 1- .



> 


   "  ".

----------

+    . -     ((

   =  + ????

----------

,         9 ,         2010....    ?

----------


## Elenka2012

0      10

----------

,     5   02  .4 "   ."    ?

----------


## mvf

.

----------

,      100% ???

----------

. 
       -22,25 %,   -77,75 % .      2,   ..  1. ..        ..
 , .5   02, -4(   .)    .     100%. 080   ..    2010.

 02     ( +)  1      ..         070-080.

----------

.....  ,     ((((((((

----------


## mvf

> 080   ..    2010.


 -      1- ?

----------

,     .       3.2009?

----------

080    290  9 .2009.   1.1    070-080  .      ??

----------


## mvf

> 


 " "-?      -?   ...

----------

1.          ,        1.1  1.2 .      ,   .    1.1  070-080    ,    5   02    100,110.  ???

----------


## mvf

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=72853

----------

!  :Smilie:

----------

> -22,25 %,   -77,75 % .


,    ,       040        11   ?

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## -

(     /   )      1.2.   -    (   )    .  5   2      ,  120  .
  ,    2 :    ,     1.2        5    ,       ,     1.2     5   , ..     .
  ?

----------


## inola

> ,     1.2     5   ,


   , 1.1,  1.2        5.          5      .   1.1  1.2      ,  02,  1  2    .

----------

> .


    ,    ?

----------


## mvf

.

----------

, 
              ?        ? 
    .

----------


## inola

> ?

----------


## Iya

,  ,         ,   . 5      ,  ? 
         ,         ,   (      ).    (  ,    ).  1 (  8.2) ,      . 5 ,    .  ,       ?  :Frown:

----------


## mvf

> (      )


  ""? .

----------


## Iya

,   ,  ,      .

 ,     .  ?   ?  ...

----------


## mvf

> ?


  -   ,     .

----------


## Iya

-:  ,    ,    .




> -   ,     .


     , ,   ,          .  ,  ,     ,               . ? 

, ,      :

----------


## saigak

> ,


,   .

----------


## Iya

*saigak*, *mvf*, .

,   .  :
1              (  1), 
2    ,      (  ), 
3      (    ). 
,   -   ?

      .            ,   ? 
 ,   "1"  "2",       -  ?

----------


## mvf

> ,   -   ?


   .     (  "" 1)?




> ,   ?


.

----------


## Iya

> .     (  "" 1)?


.   ,   .5:

 5   02              ,   
           ,      ,    ,       .           .

  ,         ,   .      .

   002      4- :

1 -        ;
2 -   ;
3 -   ,      
4 -    ,       

   4  ...        .      ,       ,       ,       .              5   02.

      5   02   1   002  .

     5   02 ,        1.1      5   02   1   002,    5   02   4   002.

 030            120  02 .       02.

    (  )                   031           ,     .     030  031       050   5   3   002    .

 ,   ,    .   , ,   ,    -      .   ,  ,    .

----------


## mvf

> .   ,   .5:


      - "" (    "").    .




> 


   ?     .

----------


## Iya

*mvf*,      ?       030,   ,   .   10.1.   ,       .

----------


## mvf

> mvf,      ?


.

----------


## Iya

*mvf*, - !     ,    ,     ? 
!     ,     .

----------


## saigak

mvf,           ,     .    ,    ,     ,    ,     .
Iya,     . 



> ,   ?


  -   .

----------


## Iya

*saigak*,    . ,   ,      .   !

----------


## Simpa

:     2012  (15.02.2012)     .

     ,    .         . 
     1-  2012  (28.04.2012),        ,    ,   "".           ...                 .

  :
1.       ?     ?   ?

2.      5,         3 -      ?   030 (     )  031 (       )  ,             ,    031 ( ,    )...    ...

,  ...

----------


## mvf

.    9  2011  (    1-  2012)?

----------


## Simpa

.                 - ?     "",       - ?

----------


## mvf

.       ,       .

----------


## Simpa

15.02.2012  ,        ""  "" - ? "      ." -        ,    ?

----------


## mvf

> ""  "" - ?


.




> ?


.

----------


## Simpa

,             ?

      :

1.      9-    ,             .
2.     ?... ?

----------


## mvf

> ,             ?


 .   -      .

1. 
2.

----------


## Simpa

,  -     210 (   )         9-    (180)     (290)    ,    , .  , ,      9- ,     ,    210       ,       /...  ?

----------


## mvf

> ?


     1-  ( 320,   290).

----------


## Simpa

.

----------


## Simpa

...!  !

 ,         9-             ,        ...

  ,  ,      2012 ,  ,    ,  :

       1      ,  ,   ,    ,          -      .     2    ,     05   02      ,   ,    ,      -    ,            (     -     )    ...,

----------


## mvf

.




> 


    1-  -    .          (      9  -  121  5).

----------


## Simpa

,        1- ?

----------


## mvf

"",      .

----------


## Simpa

,         ?

----------


## mvf

- , -  .

----------


## Simpa

)))  ))
 ,      05   02      3 (  ),     030  031  -  ,  ,  ?

----------


## mvf

> 030  031  -  ,  ,  ?


  .

----------


## Simpa

,   ))

   :

,          05   02        (030)        (031) ,   ,      -  ?

----------


## mvf

-    .

----------


## Simpa

,     ! 

 :      ;     ,     9- ;

 !!!

----------

: " 5      ,              ".      ?

----------


## Simpa

,    05   02.
      - ,  5       .

----------

